# Dread locks?



## pharoah21 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have been following the UFC casually over the last 3 or 4 years, seriously since last year, and have started training this year :thumb02: I've been considering growing out my hair recently and have only just realised, I've never seen any MMA fighters with dreads? 

Is there a reason for this, or is it just something I haven't seen yet? 

Actually, apart from Clay Guida, I don't know many fighters with long hair at all :confused02:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Sokoudjou has dreads and Ben Henderson has long hair.


----------



## JustinVerlander (Jan 12, 2012)

Dreads are pretty sweet. Grow em' really big and use them as a weapon. Just throw your head around everywhere. lol jk


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

pharoah21 said:


> I have been following the UFC casually over the last 3 or 4 years, seriously since last year, and have started training this year :thumb02: I've been considering growing out my hair recently and have only just realised, I've never seen any MMA fighters with dreads?
> 
> *Is there a reason for this, or is it just something I haven't seen yet? *
> 
> Actually, apart from Clay Guida, I don't know many fighters with long hair at all :confused02:


Yes, long hair is a disadvantage in fighting. Even though it's not allowed to grab your opponent's hair it offers more friction in any kind of head lock/choke so it will harder to get out. With a sweaty slippery bald head you will much more likely find your way to eventually slip out of the lock. And in ground fighting it can "accidentally" get jammed under your opponent's knees on the ground so your movement could be restricted. Also long hair tends to get into your own face and disturb your vision. Thereby it could distract your concentration.


----------

